

Teacher at my school defined entrepreneurs to be irrational and unreasonable... - mixedpaper

Other definitions includes passionate, confident, manipulative, charismatic... Do you think that definition works? Why would there even be a definition for the personalities of a entrepreneur?&#60;p&#62;Just to clarify, I'm not taking that 2nd year entrepreneurship course so the other contents might be really good... I just can't bear to think that students who sit in that class believe that they have to be a certain type to start their own business.
======
PythonDeveloper
While he's not _entirely_ incorrect as entrepreneurs do need to be somewhat
irrational to carry their beliefs to fruition when nobody else sees what they
do, why would you expect someone who has probably never worked outside the
education system, and if tenured can't be fired for outright lying to
students, to have a unbiased or rational opinion about something they know
nothing about?

My recommendation is (a) CLEP out of the course if it's required, or (b)
ignore the unsubstantiated bias (that's found in many schools these days) and
try to find some nugget of truth in the drivel he's shovelling.

When you find a professor who has experience in their field, is open minded,
and actually keeps up with the current thinking on their subject matter, it's
a "fantasticalicious" experience to learn from them. Sadly, they are few and
very far between.

If you're going to school to become an entrepreneur, I can say with
substantial experience that you are wasting your time and money.

Entrepreneurialism is NOT something that can be learned in school. It must be
learned in the trenches. In fact, I believe that post-secondary education is
the antithesis of entrepreneurialism.

If you're going to school to learn Business Admin, goodonya. Stay on task.

